# blush recommendation for NC40



## La_Vernis (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm currently an NC40 but betting on being darker soonish as the season is changing soon here in az (can I just say how excited I am for some serious pool time? haha) 

I have a few highlighting powders, one blush ombre (vintage grape) from MAC and those are the only cheek products I own. I'm interested in finding a few creme blushes and maybe a few regular blushes for contouring and color.

Right now I'm most interested in starting with some creme blushes but other suggestions would be great too! I find that I get stuck on the oh my this is a pretty color mindset only to later find out that it's TOTALLY not working with my skin tone.

The picture I'm attaching isn't the best angle but it's the only one I have on my laptop atm that shows my skin tone the best.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Mar 8, 2010)

You want the summer to come and I want the winter to stay! Ugh, summers in AZ are brutal (I live here too). Right now I'm an NC35 but summer time I'm an NC40... and I LOVE cream blushes. If you're interested in picking one up, I would seriously go with 'uncommon'; it's the perfect natural neutral color w/a tint of peach. Not pink at all. You really can't go wrong with it, I use it with warm and cool looks. Give it a try!


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 8, 2010)

haha I know. But I'm originally from MN this will be my second summer here and I've been eyeing up my complexes swimming pool every.single.day. I'm already the crazy northerner so I can't wait till it's appropriate for me to just jump in. Winter here is like fall in MN which just so happens to be my fave season so I'm happy either way.

I'll look into the color you suggested, it sounds pretty perfect. How do you apply your creme blush? I've seen a few people do it with a 188.


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 8, 2010)

MAC's Raizin is nice...and Sunset Beach by Milani. I apply these without looking. Perfect neutrals on me...i'm NC45. A lovely pink is Milani Mai Tai.

Both are matte, which is best for building your blush collection. U can always add shimmer with an MSf after if u need it...but if you are planning to contour, matte shades are best.

This is me in Milani Mai Tai:


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_MAC's Raizin is nice...and Sunset Beach by Milani. I apply these without looking. Perfect neutrals on me...i'm NC45. A lovely pink is Milani Mai Tai._

 
 I LOVE the look of the Milani. Where could I find Milani brand? I'm familiar with the name but where I used to live never carried it, I'm sure I could find some in my area if I knew where to look haha.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 8, 2010)

If you can still get your hands on Joie-de-Vivre from MAC's Lilyland collection you totally should get it. It's lovely!


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La_Vernis* 

 
_I LOVE the look of the Milani. Where could I find Milani brand? I'm familiar with the name but where I used to live never carried it, I'm sure I could find some in my area if I knew where to look haha._

 
I'm in Jamaica, so I really have no idea where to tell u -- hopefully someone else would know. 

If u dont have any luck, we have them here- I could CP for u

eta: 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...2212145AASO8oC
apparently Walgreens & Target


also, I found this site - never bought from them tho:
http://www.nonpareilboutique.com/sho...cosmetics.html


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_If you can still get your hands on Joie-de-Vivre from MAC's Lilyland collection you totally should get it. It's lovely!_

 
Bloomingdales.com has this


----------



## nattyngeorge (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a NC40 and one of my favorite blushes that compliments my skin tone is Sunbasque powder blush.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with _obscuria!_ Get Joie-de-Vivre or Optimistic Orange, i have BOTH & i love them! hope you get to find them though!


----------



## Civies (Mar 10, 2010)

Margin, peaches, eversun .. HTH


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 10, 2010)

wow, thanks everyone for the suggestions. I cant wait to try some of them out. I'm sick of ignoring my cheeks ;P

As far as the Milani do they carry it at Ulta? I've never been to an Ulta but planning on going within the next few weeks.

I just made a huge Liberty of London haul so its gunna be a paycheck or two I totally spent all my blush money LOL.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nars Gueule de Nuit (creme)
Mac Coppertone (sheertone)


----------



## kimmy (Mar 11, 2010)

please utilize the search feature per forum guidelines, as there are several threads already covering the topic you're asking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/r...s-nc40-127529/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...please-146975/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...0-help-118509/ - post #2 has a few cream blush suggestions!


----------

